# Super Swirl remover, how to?



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

I bought some swirl remover yesterday to get rid of some swirl marks on the paint work. I haven't used anything like this before and was wondering if anyone could give me a heads-up on what the best way to use it is and if there is a specific technique? I will be applying by hand and the stuff I got is "Poorboys super swirl remover SSR2". Im not sure whether you do the whole car or just specific parts of the car that have bad swirl marks.

Any advise would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi Daniel, if you are doing it by hand , i would do a panels that require doing, its going to be hard work , start on the worst panel and see how you get on, audi paint is very hard,and if they are deep swirls you might struggle


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

Cheers Dave, there is different grades for the swirls but as it is fairly fine swirls I would hope that it would help a decent amount. A proper machine polisher would do the job nicely but unfortunately that's on the list with many other item to buy. Do you still have to put a lot of elbow grease into it? or a slightly more gentle approach?


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

well i think you will need a fair amount of elbow grease, obvviously its going to be trial and error, good luck Daniel, let us know how you get on


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

Will let you know how it all goes. The car just clocked over 30,000 so im spending the whole weekend on her while I have the chance.


----------



## MrHooky (Oct 27, 2009)

Didn't come across the Poorboys when I was looking for a good swirl remover. Based my purchase purely on this review which is swirl removal by hand - http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/s ... ng+by+hand. Hence went for the Super Resin Polish.

Let us know how you get on with the Poorboys stuff, one thing to note from the above link, is to get those results from any of the products he did what was called 5 'hits'. Not in the drug taking sense(!), but instead 5 lots of 2 minute spells polishing. I know the TT is a small car but crikey he must have arms like tree trunks!

You'll probably know this but make sure you top off with a good wax. The hand polishing swirl removers tend to have less abbrasives and work more on a 'filler' method hence make sure you get a good wax on top to maintain all that hard elbow grease work!


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Good find with that review, MrHooky. Interesting to see how well the Klasse All-in-one (Carlack Nano Systematic Care) did. I think it looks comparable to the SRP, but as for doing it 5 times - stuff that!  It certainly does better than the Zymol HD Cleanse I used to use on my previous car. It restored depth of colour and removed dirt very well, and was very good for fine swirling, but was obviously only filling them with oils ready for the natural wax to go on top. It was kind of hard work too :? but smells great


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

MrHooky said:


> Didn't come across the Poorboys when I was looking for a good swirl remover. Based my purchase purely on this review which is swirl removal by hand - http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/s ... ng+by+hand. Hence went for the Super Resin Polish.
> 
> Let us know how you get on with the Poorboys stuff, one thing to note from the above link, is to get those results from any of the products he did what was called 5 'hits'. Not in the drug taking sense(!), but instead 5 lots of 2 minute spells polishing. I know the TT is a small car but crikey he must have arms like tree trunks!
> 
> You'll probably know this but make sure you top off with a good wax. The hand polishing swirl removers tend to have less abbrasives and work more on a 'filler' method hence make sure you get a good wax on top to maintain all that hard elbow grease work!


Cheers for the link, helps out with the idea of how to remove swirl marks. Looks like the whole weekend I planned to tackle my car and detail it completely was underestimated!


----------



## MrHooky (Oct 27, 2009)

I'd say you can still have a good bash over the weekend. A good cleaning session, cleaning, claying, polishing, waxing etc could be done in a day I'd say as most of the products can be layered on top without needing to wait too long in between 'coats', although if you're keen on the swirl removal then worth spending a couple of hours on that stage working the Poorboys into the paint. Make sure you've got some half decent foam applicator pads. Much better in application, as I'd find cloths give me cramp in my hand after a while!

If you've put the whole weekend aside, are you going to be claying the car too? Best way to prep the paint for all the products you'll then layer onto it. I've not had the time before personally although it is something I'll do come Spring time!


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

MrHooky said:


> I'd say you can still have a good bash over the weekend. A good cleaning session, cleaning, claying, polishing, waxing etc could be done in a day I'd say as most of the products can be layered on top without needing to wait too long in between 'coats', although if you're keen on the swirl removal then worth spending a couple of hours on that stage working the Poorboys into the paint. Make sure you've got some half decent foam applicator pads. Much better in application, as I'd find cloths give me cramp in my hand after a while!
> 
> If you've put the whole weekend aside, are you going to be claying the car too? Best way to prep the paint for all the products you'll then layer onto it. I've not had the time before personally although it is something I'll do come Spring time!


Yeah im planning on claying as well, its well overdue and im not sure when the next time will be to do all the work. The general layout will be along the lines of wash ,clay ,wash, swirl remover-poorboys, Autoglym ultra deep shine polish, Black hole show glaze- Poorboys, Natty's blue wax-Poorboys and then a sealant coat on top of that using EX sealant by Poorboys again. Also giving enough time to paint the hubs back to silver+ clean the callipers up a bit as they are already painted. Follwed by waxing the wheels with RimWax which seems really amazing stuff, gets any slight pitting or tar build-ups off almost straight away. And then if the mood stikes me I will finish her off with some leather treatment and maybe a engine bay clean up.

I havent used loads of Poor boys before but used the odd thing and have been really impressed with the real wet look glaze you can achieve. As you can see I've got a long list of things to do and am really looking forward to it and as you said using some pads helps the job tenfold so I am going to arm myself with 7 megs foam applicator pads I have ready and away I go. I will post some pics up when im done, that is dependant whether I can lift my arm after that!


----------



## MrHooky (Oct 27, 2009)

I take back my comment - sounds like going to be a busy two days although if weather like it is here in Birmingham should be perfect! Looking forward to seeing the results...


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

Its nice whether down on the south coast as well, Fortunately I can use the garage which has enough space to open the door as far as they will go so even if the weather turns I wont be put off!


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

The shipment arrived this morning. £55 well spent. Cant wait to get this stuff on my car!


----------



## MrHooky (Oct 27, 2009)

Quite like their retro packaging. I used to use the Bold and Bright tyre/plastic shine which was good and lasted ages. Changed to Megs gel purely because the B&B was like wiping milk on the tyres - very messy and cost more than the Megs. Heard good stuff about the Black hole too. Think if it as more of an 'investment' rather than 'expense'!!!!


----------

